

The Revenge of the Hackers - jdc
http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-revenge.html

======
nitrogen
_It was as though for years I'd been sorting through piles of disconnected car
parts -- only to be suddenly confronted with those same parts assembled into a
gleaming red Ferrari, door open, keys swinging from the lock and engine gently
purring with a promise of power..._

Great imagery. Thanks for sharing the link.

------
mjcohen
I vote for not crap - I enjoyed reading this.

------
gonzo
Stop posting this crap. Please.

~~~
kiba
It seem that he may have an antagonism with ESR or he thinks ESR lack hacker
creds. In his previous comment about ESR, he said that ESR isn't a great coder
and that he only contributed minor code.

As for me, he wrote the FAQ on how to become a hacker. He wrote the _Cathedral
and the Bazaar_. He's a mentor, the old wise elder who introduce a culture's
customs and ways of thinking.

How many hackers in the world have that kind of role of seriously influencing
the intellectual trajectory of 13 year olds? Linus, Stallman, etc, doesn't
seem to literally mint hackers from google search.

 _ESR_ does. Say what you will about Eric Raymond being boastful, a minor code
contributor, an anarchistic gun trotting nutcase and what not.

I say he created hackers and people who respect hackers more than Linus and
Stallman and many old longbeads will ever do.

~~~
gonzo
And this needs to be posted to HN WHY?

